# Ritchey Pro Zero Freehub



## TraderH (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Ritchey Pro Zero 10sp wheelset. The hub started making loud noises when freewheeling, and I think the freehub needs lubing. I can't find any specific info on this freehub like an exploded parts view or maintenance instructions. The only tech data on the mfr website is a FAQ on how to remove the freehub. I emailed Ritchey and only got a short and vague response. Anyone have experience servicing this freehub, or know if it is similar to Shimano? Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## TraderH (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll post a follow-up in case anyone else has this hub and does a search. After removing the cogs, I discovered a small lube hole with a rubber plug in the freehub body. I was able to lube the freehub with heavy syn outboard gear oil using a syringe. This worked well and it frewheels quietly now. The hub was on a 2008 model bike, so it may be a new version. In any event, Ritchey's tech support failed to mention the lube hole, and was of no help. I will definitely avoid their products due to the lack of tech data and support they provide to the retail customer.


----------

